# Acacia rat care?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone have in depth care info for these? Can only find really short caresheets that don't really give enough info. What sort of cages do people keep theirs in? Also, do they become friendly enough for handling? Thanks!


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

Acacia Rats can become as tame and interactive as fancy rats. All of mine are tame and demand attention. The pups have a "jumping bean" stage, but once this passes they adore attention and love sitting on my shoulder or snuggling into the crook of my arm.

I feed my Acacia Rats on a mix based on a premium gerbil mix. This is mixed with small seeds (millets, linseed, hemp etc), softbill bird food, and dried mealworms sprinkled with a calcium supplement.

They have daily portions of fresh fruit (banana and apple are favourites), and every couple of days this daily fruit ration is drizzled with Acacia Honey. They also adore red nectar and a little cooked chicken.

I keep my Acacia Rats in melamine enclosures with branches, hanging ladders, cardboard tunnels, bendy log rolls, ceramic houses, and boxes.

There is an excellent site called AcaciaMania which has very detailed information on Acacia Rats and their care.

Heather.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks very much, v helpful and I'm googling the site now!


----------

